# Please don't bann me but I got something to say



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Vick Needs Mental Tests Before Returning to NFL, PETA Says

Michael Vick Needs Mental Tests Before Returning to NFL, PETA Says - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com

HSUS got that $5000,000 reward out

I'm Turning in Billy bob, That M/f don't feed his dogs but twice a day and there only watered once a day... can I get $10000,00 if I turn in his sister?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

If they allow Vick back into the NFL I am no longer watching the Raiders as I normally do.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

They are not only allowing him back, but they are probably only making him miss a handlful of games as "probation". I was watching this on the news yesterday. They were comparing Vick to another player who accidentally killed a man while driving under the influence. I do not condone drinking and driving, but comparing a man who intentionally bred, fought, tortured and then killed dogs to someone who made a poor decision and accidentally killed someone is assinine. They want to let bygones be bygones and consider Vick as having served his time.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think Vick is an idiot, and I am not a fan and never have been. He has done his time and should be allowed to make a new start and what he makes of it is up to him.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

While he made things worse for us as far as dog fighting goes, HSUS and PETA made the money off of him they needed. He also started with "round up the fighters" guilty or not campaign. But he has served his time and lost more money than any of you could dream to make. He should be lest alone to try and salvage his career. After all that is what jail is for right? to pay for your crimes then be released back into society as debt paid? JMO


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Served his time my ass. Any one of us gets caught doing the same thing you will be locked up for atleast 10 years. This guy gets off easy because of money. Normal people who commit crimes are constantly explaining themselves when getting jobs and the guy asking the questions doesnt care about "time served". People always view you different, he should be too. Im not okay with him just getting to go back to making millions. He should be banned plain and simple.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe his time is served. He did his jail time and became bankrupt. Like pk said, the man should be able to salvage his career.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Carriana said:


> a man who intentionally bred, fought, tortured and then killed dogs


 The only comment i have to this is Believe nothing of what you hear and less than 1/3rd of what you see!
He took the blame because it happend on his property and his carrier was/is in jeopardy! As for him personally torturing and killing, You wernt there neither was I! I will not pass judgment on something I have not witnessed with my own eye's! The info is from the media that says enough for me to be skeptical about the Vick case!
Remember it was a plea bargin! No facts just scare tactics and a negotiation/agreement leading to a conviction!
Im not standing up for the dude rather than just looking at things for what they truly are! I feel everyone should!
And how I veiw this as, Is like a controlled fire fanned by PETA, BSL, And Haters, Plain and simple! A fire that wants to consume our dogs! yes that means YOURS! Every time People make a thread and post about the Vick case on the internet the fire grows Hotter and gets hungrier! 
This is the only thing I have ever commented on about the Vick situation, and the only thing I will ever comment on it, 
I dont want to be even partly responsible for feeding the flames that is out to burn me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

pimpidypimp said:


> The only comment i have to this is Believe nothing of what you hear and less than 1/3rd of what you see!
> He took the blame because it happend on his property and his carrier was/is in jeopardy! As for him personally torturing and killing, You wernt there neither was I! I will not pass judgment on something I have not witnessed with my own eye's! The info is from the media that says enough for me to be skeptical about the Vick case!
> Remember it was a plea bargin! No facts just scare tactics and a negotiation/agreement leading to a conviction!
> Im not standing up for the dude rather than just looking at things for what they truly are! I feel everyone should!
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost: NIce post


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

^ good post, i agree with alot of what you said. 

same goes for perfomance, he lost alot of money, fans, and respect, ect.

of course what he did was wrong no doubt.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

F*** it let him play


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

The public humiliation and long term effects on his career are enough for me and I dont care if the acts were personally carried out by him personally or not. He knowingly and willingly allowed it to happen..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> They are not only allowing him back, but they are probably only making him miss a handlful of games as "probation". I was watching this on the news yesterday. They were comparing Vick to another player who accidentally killed a man while driving under the influence. I do not condone drinking and driving, but comparing a man who intentionally bred, fought, tortured and then killed dogs to someone who made a poor decision and accidentally killed someone is assinine. They want to let bygones be bygones and consider Vick as having served his time.


IMO what Vick did is ALOT less important than the other guy. A person dying always tops animal cruelty IMO.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i find it hilarious that people actually think this guy was breeding, training, torturing and killing dogs all the while training and playing for the nfl. i guess nobody has dumb family/friends that they have gotten in trouble for. when his friends and family got caught i'd bet my life that the authorities told them give me michael vick and we'll take care of you guys.

hes done his time, he should be able to live his life and work where he chooses as long as they accept what he has done, whether he plays in the nfl or not is irrelevant. 

im in no way defending him but i am a firm believer in paying for what you have done and he has payed dearly. boycott however you wish it is your choice, me personally i will be watching my Bills miss the playoffs again but this time i can blame it on T.O.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Bankrupt? The guy has more money than all of us will make in a lifetime... He got to keep alot of money, and sure he lost some deals and stuff but that wasnt money earned. Plus the interest the money made while ME AND YOU paid for his 3 hots and a cot.

Even if he wasnt actually there doing these things, he was aware of it and allowed it to happen on his property.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I say let him play too... I just won't be a participant within the events his team plays in. I won't let my TV touch that channel nor will i buy tickets.... maybe after Vick dies I'll add to his childrens' estate.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought the NFL banned him for life when this all went down? 
Now they are considering letting him back? Just goes to show you that the NFL will whore themselves to make money. Screw Vick he is washed up and should look into playing in the Canadian leagues or something. If he does get back into the NFL I hope someone puts a Jack Tatum hit on his ass.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What does PETA care about dog fighting anyway? They are against pit bulls. I don't have an answer about him returning to his football career or not. But I agree with others who have said, he didn't serve enough time, I'm surprised he did at all. Normal people have their dogs killed, go bankrupt and spend a long time in jail. That's more than a guy I know spent in jail for attempted murder. He shot a guy twice and spent about a year in county and a year in the pen.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

all I'm going to say is....
...
...
GO RAVENS!!!!!
CACAWWW CACAWWW


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I highly doubt that Vick had enough time on his hands to allegedly train, beat, and fight pitbullls. However He may have had some ties to his relatives dogs. I believe Vick funded the whole operation. While this is still not right, just let him be. He is a human being just as we all are and people make mistakes. I love the breed just as much as anyone else, but come on people lay off Vick and focus on the dogs.

With that being said. 

GO PATRIOTS!!!!!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

lovethypitbull said:


> I highly doubt that Vick had enough time on his hands to allegedly train, beat, and fight pitbullls. However He may have had some ties to his relatives dogs. I believe Vick funded the whole operation. While this is still not right, just let him be. He is a human being just as we all are and people make mistakes. I love the breed just as much as anyone else, but come on people lay off Vick and focus on the dogs.


Why should we lay off him? If it were you or me we would still be in prison. 
I don't care if he is sorry for what he did or not he should not be allowed to play football again in the NFL.....period!



> With that being said.
> 
> GO PATRIOTS!!!!!


Patriots? You mean the team that cheats all the time?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I really couldn't care less if they let him play but I'll never stick up for him. Nobody in the dog world should stick up for him. You're only as good as the people you associate yourself with. That's how I see it.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

bernie madoff ripped people off of billions of dollars, destroyed countless lives and people hate michael vick more, welcome to america


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Why should we lay off him? If it were you or me we would still be in prison.
> I don't care if he is sorry for what he did or not he should not be allowed to play football again in the NFL.....period!
> 
> Patriots? You mean the team that cheats all the time?


Well sorry, but the odds are looking like he is. No matter what you or I say. Really I could careless if he plays or not. It doesnt really make or break my life sooo...

And yea Im talkin' about those same PATRIOTS.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

lovethypitbull said:


> And yea Im talkin' about those same PATRIOTS.


:rofl: I am a Raider fan so the Patriots are on my $hit list.


----------



## HoneyMiPit (Mar 8, 2009)

Did he do the abuse or the other guys that were there?Or, did he just know what was going on and let it be?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

HoneyMiPit said:


> Did he do the abuse or the other guys that were there?Or, did he just know what was going on and let it be?


According to his two accomplices who pleaded guilty before him he:



> participated in the killing of dogs that didn't perform well in test fights by shooting, hanging, drowning or slamming them to the ground.


A real piece of work if you ask me and the worst part......kids look up to these guys.


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's my take on that Vickhead. First of all, whether he personally fought dogs or killed dogs is immaterial. He both funded and supported the practice and in so doing, helped to desecrate the breed we all love. In my book, these actions are unforgivable. Nobody here is saying he should not be allowed to make a living for himself, but he damn sure doesn't deserve to go back to millions in the NFL. I hope that choad gets booed out of every single visiting NFL stadium, and when he comes to Minnesota, you can bet I will be there booing as loudly as I can.

The man is a canine mass murderer. I have no empathy for whatever fate befalls him in the future.


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

> If it were you or me we would still be in prison.


Like who, who has gone to prison for 10 years for financing a dog fight on there first offense? Please respond?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Ring a bell?

Man's 102-year sentence on dog fighting charges upheld - Pit Bull Forums


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> If they allow Vick back into the NFL I am *no longer watching the Raiders *as I normally do.


Why would you torture yourself like that anyway.

GO NINERS!!! :cheers:


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Marty said:


> Ring a bell?
> 
> Man's 102-year sentence on dog fighting charges upheld - Pit Bull Forums


but this was after the mv bust, the mv bust brought alot of attention down on alot of people. all of a sudden people gave a damn but yet they still wanna put down our dogs, another thing that wasnt that dudes first offense either.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I've done all I could sorry bud


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

everyone keeps saying that it was his friends it was his friends....he didnt do it personally...thats all well n good but if im driving down the street and a friend of mine haS an illegal drugs or somthing in my car im just as guilty as my friend....he just as guilty weather he pertook or not...he knew....and furthermore about the guy who got druink and killed a man....he should not live that down but that was a mistake that could have took place in one hour....how many dead dogs were in his yard....thats more then a mistake thats a sick pup (no pun inteaded haha)nah i think he should be finished


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

whatever! vick is a peice of crap! I dont want to here any plea bargain bull sh**. hes guilty or he would have fought the charges till his dying breath.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

:goodpost:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> While he made things worse for us as far as dog fighting goes, HSUS and PETA made the money off of him they needed. He also started with "round up the fighters" guilty or not campaign. But he has served his time and lost more money than any of you could dream to make. He should be lest alone to try and salvage his career. After all that is what jail is for right? to pay for your crimes then be released back into society as debt paid? JMO





lovethypitbull said:


> I believe his time is served. He did his jail time and became bankrupt. Like pk said, the man should be able to salvage his career.





pimpidypimp said:


> The only comment i have to this is Believe nothing of what you hear and less than 1/3rd of what you see!
> He took the blame because it happend on his property and his carrier was/is in jeopardy! As for him personally torturing and killing, You wernt there neither was I! I will not pass judgment on something I have not witnessed with my own eye's! The info is from the media that says enough for me to be skeptical about the Vick case!
> Remember it was a plea bargin! No facts just scare tactics and a negotiation/agreement leading to a conviction!
> Im not standing up for the dude rather than just looking at things for what they truly are! I feel everyone should!
> ...





luoozer said:


> ^ good post, i agree with alot of what you said.
> 
> same goes for perfomance, he lost alot of money, fans, and respect, ect.
> 
> of course what he did was wrong no doubt.





Nizmo357 said:


> F*** it let him play





ericschevy said:


> The public humiliation and long term effects on his career are enough for me and I dont care if the acts were personally carried out by him personally or not. He knowingly and willingly allowed it to happen..





OldFortKennels said:


> IMO what Vick did is ALOT less important than the other guy. A person dying always tops animal cruelty IMO.





los44 said:


> i find it hilarious that people actually think this guy was breeding, training, torturing and killing dogs all the while training and playing for the nfl. i guess nobody has dumb family/friends that they have gotten in trouble for. when his friends and family got caught i'd bet my life that the authorities told them give me michael vick and we'll take care of you guys.
> 
> hes done his time, he should be able to live his life and work where he chooses as long as they accept what he has done, whether he plays in the nfl or not is irrelevant.
> 
> im in no way defending him but i am a firm believer in paying for what you have done and he has payed dearly. boycott however you wish it is your choice, me personally i will be watching my Bills miss the playoffs again but this time i can blame it on T.O.:rofl::rofl:


No one man is responsible for a dog fighting ring... I'm not condoning his actions, but the humiliation of your fans hating you, losing more than we will ever make, doing time in the pen (and unless youve been there you need to STFU)adds up. Who's to separate him from any other person committing a crime. Do you assume everything is done heinously in cold blood, or do you think a lot of it has to do with greed and other evils? Let God do the judging when the time comes, let the man play football and everyone can get on with their lives.

FROM WIKI

According to a study by the Michigan State University College of Law published in 2005, in the United States, dog fighting was once completely legal and was sanctioned and promoted during the colonial period (1600s through 1776) and continuing through the Victorian era in the late 19th century. The early 19th century saw the development in England of the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, first imported into the United States ca. 1817. Organized dog fighting became a part of American culture, and was even condoned and promoted by the United Kennel Club. [2] As the activity grew in popularity, so too did opposition to its cruelty. By the early 20th century the United Kennel Club dropped its support and by the 1860s most states had made it illegal. It was not until 1976 that it was outlawed in all states and even then, enforcement was generally lax.[3]
By the late twentieth century, as dog fighting became more popular in the poor areas of major U.S. cities, research and investigations revealed strong links with connected with street gangs and social problems, enforcement efforts increased.[3]
Despite legality issues, dogs are still commonly used for fighting purposes all across the continent. The American Pit Bull Terrier is the most popular breed used for fighting, but foreign breeds, such as the Dogo Argentino (used widely in South America), and to a lesser extent, the Presa Canario are also gaining popularity. The Dogo Argentino is now often seen in dog fight circuits in areas of the United States where the American Pit Bull Terrier has been banned. In Miami-Dade County, Florida, where the APBT is banned, the Dogo Argentino has become the main fighting dog of choice, being used at both organized and street level dogfighting.

One more thing....... Youve got more BYBS than EVER before, and more *BSL* then ever before and youre worried about MICHAEL VICK?

*MICHAEL WHO?!*


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I'm not condoning his actions, but the humiliation of your fans hating you, losing more than we will ever make,


Oh yeah, the poor man is only worth 16 million now. I feel so sorry for him and don't know how I could live on such means. 



> doing time in the pen (and unless youve been there you need to STFU)adds up.


The pen? Shit, he went to a Martha Stewart type place give me a break!
They should have sent him over here to San Quentin in a real prison!



> Who's to separate him from any other person committing a crime.


He got off easy because of his money and you know it's true. Any of us would still be in the pen plain and simple.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

marineguy56 said:


> Why would you torture yourself like that anyway.
> 
> GO NINERS!!! :cheers:


I have been a Raider fan since 1970....back when the Niners sucked. :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Oh yeah, the poor man is only worth 16 million now. I feel so sorry for him and don't know how I could live on such means.
> 
> The pen? Shit, he went to a Martha Stewart type place give me a break!
> They should have sent him over here to San Quentin in a real prison!
> ...


Dude, I know people where I grew up that did no more than 2 years for murder. None of it was preempted, but heat of passion, and because there's such a overpopulation in state jails and prisons in texas, they walked free so soon. No money did that. They were from the hood, didn't have money to buy attorneys. The judicial system isn't everything it's cracked out to be.

What I say about it is my opinion. You don't have to be all sarcastic, don't feel bad for him, I don't either I just think it is what it is. Are you gonna personally change the situation he's in? Or is what's done done? I'm concentrated on doing my good for the breed, my good in life, maintaining a relationship with my family and with God, and I believe we will be judged in the afterlife. If what someone does is so wrong, it's not going unpunished, but the JUDICIAL system does not have the final say. They can lock someone up for as long or as little as they want. Money helps... But if you were wealthy and were facing the courts don't tell me you wouldn't pay for defense. Come on.

Let's just agree to disagree, Mike. I don't share your opinions on this one and I'm done centering my attention on Michael Vick.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

michael who? ;-)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Dude, I know people where I grew up that did no more than 2 years for murder. None of it was preempted, but heat of passion, and because there's such a overpopulation in state jails and prisons in texas, they walked free so soon. No money did that. They were from the hood, didn't have money to buy attorneys. The judicial system isn't everything it's cracked out to be.
> 
> What I say about it is my opinion. You don't have to be all sarcastic, don't feel bad for him, I don't either I just think it is what it is. Are you gonna personally change the situation he's in? Or is what's done done? I'm concentrated on doing my good for the breed, my good in life, maintaining a relationship with my family and with God, and I believe we will be judged in the afterlife. If what someone does is so wrong, it's not going unpunished, but the JUDICIAL system does not have the final say. They can lock someone up for as long or as little as they want. Money helps... But if you were wealthy and were facing the courts don't tell me you wouldn't pay for defense. Come on.
> 
> Let's just agree to disagree, Mike. I don't share your opinions on this one and I'm done centering my attention on Michael Vick.


Let me just add this... I'm NOT for Michael Vick... I'm not for casting the first stone either. I'm a sh**ing, p***ing, eating, f***ing american I'm not perfect. I'm in no place to judge someone else. I have my opinions and my ***** and thats it.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Are you gonna personally change the situation he's in? Or is what's done done?


Yes, what's done is done, I am not saying he should have to go back to jail, I am saying that when he crossed the line he forfeited his right to be a professional football player with tremendous impact on kids that look up to people like him.



> Money helps... But if you were wealthy and were facing the courts don't tell me you wouldn't pay for defense. Come on.


If I were wealthy Oz I would continue to obey the law and not need to have a high priced lawyer like OJ had and other stars. 
As I said earlier, the man was the highest payed player in the NFL and like many he thought he was above the law and got caught. I think he should have to find a new career and not be allowed back into the NFL where he has the potential to make millions once more, that is my beef and I am not alone in this as I know many who feel the same way. I do not want people like this influencing our youth and I am sure you don't either.



> Let's just agree to disagree, Mike. I don't share your opinions on this one and I'm done centering my attention on Michael Vick.


No problem we are obviously looking at this from different points of view and age groups.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't bring age into this Mike. It's not anything that has to do with age, I actually agree that the NFL should of banned him, but he's allowed to play, so f**k it, let him play. It's just going on and on about it to me.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

He should NOT be allowed back in the NFL. I am a HUGE Chicago bear fan and I will turn into a packer fan if he joins them.
He may not have been PERSONALLY been on the property everyday , but he bankrolled the whole operation. He bought the property for his cousin and an other friend , specifically for a kennel. He paid for the dogs, equipment and everything else that was needed. He also bankrolled the gambling / betting. His "boys" came from the projects in Atlanta - they didnt have that kind of money. The whole thing started to tumble when one of the crew got busted for drugs and gave the address of the kennel as his home. Police raided the home and found the kennels out back.
Whether MV personally ran the kennels or had someone doing it for him, he knew EXACTLY what was going on.There have been a number of "witnesses " that saw him bet money and a number of nfl players that testified that they saw him at the fights.
I dont care what he does for a living - got nothing against a man working - but NOT making millions in the NFL. His actions { killing dogs by elecrocution , slamming thier heads on concrete } , have a "rape rack" for breeding and fighting dogs is the sign of a SICK mind. And PETA can sit down and shut up - they wanted ALL the seized dogs euthanized up front.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Don't bring age into this Mike. It's not anything that has to do with age,


I only said that because I am old enough to be your dad and I think sometimes that has a bearing on how people see things....different generations.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitbulljojo said:


> He should NOT be allowed back in the NFL. I am a HUGE Chicago bear fan and I will turn into a packer fan if he joins them.
> He may not have been PERSONALLY been on the property everyday , but he bankrolled the whole operation. He bought the property for his cousin and an other friend , specifically for a kennel. He paid for the dogs, equipment and everything else that was needed. He also bankrolled the gambling / betting. His "boys" came from the projects in Atlanta - they didnt have that kind of money. The whole thing started to tumble when one of the crew got busted for drugs and gave the address of the kennel as his home. Police raided the home and found the kennels out back.
> Whether MV personally ran the kennels or had someone doing it for him, he knew EXACTLY what was going on.There have been a number of "witnesses " that saw him bet money and a number of nfl players that testified that they saw him at the fights.
> I dont care what he does for a living - got nothing against a man working - but NOT making millions in the NFL. His actions { killing dogs by elecrocution , slamming thier heads on concrete } , have a "rape rack" for breeding and fighting dogs is the sign of a SICK mind. And PETA can sit down and shut up - they wanted ALL the seized dogs euthanized up front.


Whooooa!!!! it's not a rape rack it's called a breeding stand, and responsible bulldog breeders use them. Not saying that they were responsbile, but not everyone who has a breeding stand is cruel... It is necessary when you have dog agressive animals.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

How many fans when cursing Vick will yell animal killer through a mouth full of dead meat?????? Just kidding.......but hold that thought!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> How many fans when cursing Vick will yell animal killer through a mouth full of dead meat?????? Just kidding.......but hold that thought!


Are you serious?


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Are you serious?


Of course not!


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Compared to some other athletes Vick did more than his share of time for a less serious crime............Charles Smith. The former Boston Celtics player served 28 months of a 4½ year-sentence for vehicular homicide and leaving the scene of a 1991 hit-and-run accident that killed 20-year-old Michelle Dartley and 21-year-old An Trinh.....Reggie Rogers. The running back spent 12½ months in jail after his conviction on three counts of negligent homicide for an Oct. 20, 1988, accident that killed three teenagers. Rogers, then a member of the Detroit Lions, was accused of running through a red light and smashing his vehicle into the car carrying the three teens..........Tom Payne. After his rookie season with the Atlanta Hawks in 1972, Payne was sentenced to two years on a rape charge that was the first in a string of convictions for sexual assault and rape. After being released from jail in 1983, Payne was sentenced to 28 years for a 1986 rape in Los Angeles.....Craig MacTavish. The hockey player, then a member of the Boston Bruins, spent one year in jail for the vehicular homicide death of 26-year-old Kim Radley in Peabody, Mass., on Jan. 26, 1984. I hate animal abuse, but hate crimes against humanity more. Belief it or not all but one athlete mention above returned to professional sports!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

speaking from experance from being in prison i think he should be allowed to play because he served his time i think a condition for being out and playin is he shouldnt own any dogs i dont care if he fought them or bank rolled it he had some part of it i dont like vik and i hate what he was a part of but he should be able to pick his life back up its hard getting out of prison and trying to pick up were you left off


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

they should take 50% (or more) of whatever he makes if he gets signed and donate it to some sort of charity for dogs....he should take it upon himself to do it


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Personally I agree with the decision to let Vick back in the NFL. Its his profession and something he is damn good at. Had he been a very successful stock broker, would you be saying he couldn't go back to trading because of the amount of money he is able to make?

I also agree that the man paid his debt to society in spades for simply setting down some dogs. I love this breed as much as the next guy but at the end of the day they are dogs and there are more serious matters going on everyday than what this man did. He lost millions of dollars, his families name is scorned and lost time of his life in prison that he will never get back. I agree that he should never be able to own another animal but let than man try to make a living. Are professional athletes grossly over-paid? Yes, the whole business is ludicrous but that's not his fault.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with the comments that this issue is starting to get old, he has served his time and won't be serving any more for that offense BUT I do not agree that he should be allowed to play anymore simply because I wish we would hold people in the spot light to higher standards. If every move you make is in the media for younger fans to see then you should think about how what you are doing will look to the fans. I don't believe for one second that he wasn't involved or didn't know what was going on, seriously? Would that excuse work for the average Joe?? Anyways...I'm done with the MV issue and all the people out there getting paid more than most of us will ever see in a lifetime to shoot themselves in the leg or get off with a warning for running someone down in their car blah blah blah lol Hungry kids in Africa could use the money we waste on these people..heck hungry dogs in Africa could as well, much better use of their funds


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

The only thing that caught my attention was a ref to a "rape rack". It is a breeding stand and some, SOME dogs need it, most DO NOT, gamebred or otherwise. A good dog handler knows the dogs involved and has absolutely no need for a breeding stand.
The whole MV deal is getting old with me as well. I am not a fan of his or of football so I could care less. He damaged all owners of pitbulls and if he "culled" the way they said he or they did, they are cowards of the highest degree. He did serve time and I am glad of that. We werent the judge or the jury and we didn't hand down the sentence.
He has too much money but as far as that goes all athletes are highly overpaid in my book to catch or throw or dribble or kick a ball.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I heard some crap today on Sportcenter. My team that Superbowl Champion Pittsburgh Steelers. Their coach was talking about Mike Vick as a back up to Big Ben. I screamed NO!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

better the steelers than the cowboys


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

BmoreTrue said:


> they should take 50% (or more) of whatever he makes if he gets signed and donate it to some sort of charity for dogs....he should take it upon himself to do it


Communism???


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> better the steelers than the cowboys


True. I guess I don't really have a say in the matter LOL. I guess if we get him I hope he gets blasted by the first team defence and can't play J/K


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> True. I guess I don't really have a say in the matter LOL. I guess if we get him I hope he gets blasted by the first team defence and can't play J/K


I agree and no, I am not kidding. I bet there are people in the NFL who are just hoping for a shot at sticking him good. We can call it the, "stick Vick" challenge. :angeldevi


----------



## HoneyMiPit (Mar 8, 2009)

I do not have any remorse for people.I am just tired of this breed being abused .I am sick and tired of seeing so many in Shelters.I dont think people should breed [Pitbulls unless, they know the Dog will be going to a good home.That does not happen alot...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> they should take 50% (or more) of whatever he makes if he gets signed and donate it to some sort of charity for dogs....he should take it upon himself to do it


I thought he had to do some sort of PSA's? I thought I heard that somewhere. I dont know. Maybe (more than likely), Im just retarded.

I agree he did his time, BUT, do we say that about people who have murdered another human being? They get out of jail however many years later and were like, "oh, let them have a clean slate because they served their time."? Nawh. He made the decision to do what he did and he's going to have to live with it for the rest of his life, and have that shadow cast over him. By many he will be hated. Im sure the NFL will lose fans and money by allowing him to play...but not enough to hurt them or they wouldnt be allowing him back.

*sigh* I know that no one here is defending him, but...I still dont see how people can say that hes done his time and should be allowed to return to his normal (however normal it will be) life. What about the dogs he killed, tortured, maimed? Even if he didnt do it himself, he knowingly let it happen, which IMO is just as bad.

"Eat a d**k, Michael Vick". 

(I wish I could form coherent sentences sometimes, sorry if this is just a bunch of rambling...)


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i just wanna go off but ima be good...


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Served his time my ass. Any one of us gets caught doing the same thing you will be locked up for atleast 10 years. This guy gets off easy because of money. Normal people who commit crimes are constantly explaining themselves when getting jobs and the guy asking the questions doesnt care about "time served". People always view you different, he should be too. Im not okay with him just getting to go back to making millions. He should be banned plain and simple.


Wrong actually anyone of us gets caught dog fighting and we get a fine. he gets caught and they make an example out of him because of who he is.


----------

